
Why I Don’t Use Gnome but Everyone Else Should - ashitlerferad
https://2016.guadec.org/keynotes/
======
dozzie
Yes, tell me more about reasons I should ditch my e16 that I use for a dozen
years already, replacing it with an entangled mess of modules that don't do
what I want and I have no real control over.

Anyway, it's an abstract of a talk that's yet to be given.

~~~
psgbg
Nothing beats my lxpanel over mutter, just because I can.

